# Hunting club around Henry, Lamar, Pike, Spalding area?



## jlgarrett8 (Jun 13, 2017)

Hey Everyone,

My father and I are looking for a new hunting club to join. Our last club was around the Bibb County area but we would like somewhere closer if possible. Please let me know if your club has any openings. 

Thank you,

John Garrett


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jun 14, 2017)

Moved to the appropriate forum.


----------

